# Tabellennamen auslesen



## Schatti (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

wie kann ich die Tabellennamen in einer Datenbank auslesen?

gruß
schatti


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

1) Datenbank öffnen
2) Tabellennamen lesen
3) Datenbank schliessen

Wenn Du es genauer brauchst, dann wäre die Angabe des DBMS hilfreich ;-)


----------



## xrax (23. Juni 2005)

Probiers mal hiermit:

SHOW TABLE STATUS

Gruß
xrax


----------



## hpvw (23. Juni 2005)

```
SHOW TABLES
```


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Juni 2005)

SELECT name FROM USER_TABLES

Wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit, für Oracle


----------

